# Should I put casters on my aquarium's stand?



## Mechanicalleon (Mar 29, 2009)

Today finished the frame for my 140 gal aquarium stand, and I was thinking about adding casters.

stand measures 6 feet in length by 2 feet depth, it has 6 4x4legs, and I was thinking on screwing the casters there.

Would it be a good idea?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

the only thing i would watch for is making sure the casters wont break
that tank if going to weigh close to a ton when full and the last thing you want is for your tank to fall


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

NO, not a good idea. Id use those magic mover things, those discs. I got em under mine so I can move my tank if needed.


----------



## Mechanicalleon (Mar 29, 2009)

phil_pl said:


> the only thing i would watch for is making sure the casters wont break
> that tank if going to weigh close to a ton when full and the last thing you want is for your tank to fall


I see, I can get casters that when six are combined they can withstand a ton and a half, but they are ungainly big.


----------



## Mechanicalleon (Mar 29, 2009)

Doh! Why didn't I think of that, I think it's time to hit Bed Bath and BEyond, lol.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

you can put em down before the tank is full or during atleast a 50% water change. I was able to lift my tank enough to get em under it after it was full, It also leveled the tank out too.


----------

